# TB Mare - Flight of Fancy



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, I think I posted this girl a while ago when I first saw her. I never went to see her since she's so far away and I was doing that trial with the WB that ended up failing the vet check. Anyway, I stumbled across her ad again and started talking with the owner again this week. The more I look at her and read what her owner says about her, she really seems like a great match. I want to get back into hunters, learn basic dressage and go on an occassional trail ride. She also looks EXACTLY like my first horse, and the first love of my life, Gracie. So, I am a little biased about this one! What do you guys think?

Perfect dressage mare! ~*MUST SELL*~DRASTIC PRICE REDUCE | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Here's what her owner says:

She is super quiet, very forgiving, and is great for beginner riders, I've had a beginner teen up on her and she's such a champ. My mom also rides her (she's intermed.) and loves her. She has the smoothest canter and is a real confidence booster. She's easy to get in a frame, and would be perfect as a low level dressage horse. She's great on the ground, likes to be groomed, but can be a little touchy (the only thing she will do will shake her head and make faces if she doesn't like something). She's great for clipping, doesn't even need to be tied to do so. good for braiding, several of the shows I have taken her to have required braiding, and she's fine for that. great for trailering, great at shows. good for vet/blacksmith. she's an all around great horse, and for what you're telling me you would need, she sounds perfect. She can do the dressage, she can do any flat class, she can jump, she just needs someone to ride her and give her confidence to the fences. She had a few starts racing, but she didn't do well, so they "retired" her. I have all her jockey club papers. She's never taken a wrong step since I've had her. the only real lameness I can think of is when she lost a shoe, and once it was put back on, she was fine. We have her shoed with only front shoes, and she goes fine like that. She rides fine alone or with others in the ring, no kicking or biting etc. We have her on stall board, where she's in at night and out during the day. She lunges well, and I'm sure she would do fine on a lunge line lesson. She would be fine as a lesson horse, in fact, before I got her I was told she was in a lesson program.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I like her. I love her walk in the beginning. She threw her head a little in the transition, but I dont see an attitude problem. I like that she was still collected when the rider loosened the reins for a second. She seems to carry her tail up a little, its kind of cute, like shes peppy. 

Im suprized shes not sold yet, and soo cheep. Too bad I dont need another horse, or I would definatly look at her.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I really like her! She's a bit tense and tosses her head at first cantering, but I think her rider is tense/nervous because it's a sale video. Over all she is gorgeous, a good age, great price, cute mover, and seems very strait forward and sweet


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I like her too.
She is super cute! I think you should look at her and take it from there!!
Keep us posted!
HP


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I really like her! She's a bit tense and tosses her head at first cantering, but I think her rider is tense/nervous because it's a sale video. Over all she is gorgeous, a good age, great price, cute mover, and seems very strait forward and sweet


Totally agree. I think the girl has just started taking dressage lessons this year, and I'm wondering if the mare is still learning how to step into a frame. I think she may have been trying to force her into a frame for the video and the mare looks like she's asking for a little less stiffness/pressure on her mouth during the transition. I did come across some old ads that had her priced at $4500-5000 a few months ago. Her price was dropped to $2K at the end of October/beginning of November. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she was just priced too high before and there's nothing really wrong that is keeping her from being sold. Sunday is SOOOO far away! I'm in love with her already!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hope it works out for you ! shes a really cute mare & seems very willing =D


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

When I look at her pics in a hunter frame and jumping, she just looks like she's a bit more relaxed and happier than when she is working in a dressage frame. Anyone else getting that vibe? Doesn't make much difference to me, I'll be doing more hunter work with her.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont think she looked too bad in the video. Her tail was perked up, so she couldnt have been that tense. Is her tounge sticking out in the photo above?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL! I think it is! I just noticed that...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think shes a cutie. I really like how she moves. To me thats a real selling point. I am also a big fan of chesnuts with socks. And something about her wider neck, most tbs ive seen have that skinney neck that looks like it needs muscle or is ewed.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I like her alot! Shes flashy and a good mover! Let us know when you go to see her!


----------



## Sheeple (Oct 19, 2009)

If you're not planning to show at a high level, I think you'd be fine. Her shoulder isn't great for dressage, she's post-legged and her back pasterns are a little too upright. I don't see it at as an immediate soundness issue as long as she's well cared for, but she's never going to do the A circuit. Very cute though, and probably great for local shows.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sheeple said:


> If you're not planning to show at a high level, I think you'd be fine. Her shoulder isn't great for dressage, she's post-legged and her back pasterns are a little too upright. I don't see it at as an immediate soundness issue as long as she's well cared for, but she's never going to do the A circuit. Very cute though, and probably great for local shows.


Thanks, that's the kind of info I wanted! I don't plan on doing any A circuit shows, just a local hunter show with the kids at my barn once in a while and maybe an occassional training level dressage test. I'm back into riding again for fun, and looking for a horse that will be more of a buddy for me and help me regain my abilities. I'm assuming that whatever I find that's appropriate for me now, may not be a good fit IF I ever got to that level again.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I definately think she looks more relaxed in the hunter frame! I hope you get her cuz she is really cute!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I think she is really cute and she reminds me of my mare who is learning to really hold a frame and does the whole head toss a little to see if she can get away with it. 

I wanted to speak on the price drop- Selling horses is the winter is normally hard and especially right now with the economy you can get some nice horses for nothing, well not nothing but you get my point- because people can't afford them. I bet she is worth the 4-5k but since they weren't able to sell her at that price and they need to sell her they dropped it. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I found out today that she is UTD on EVERYTHING (shots, coggins, feet, teeth) and her vet is one of the best in the area. I'm pretty confident that this girl has been very well taken care of. I'm so excited, I don't know how I'll wait til Sunday!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like her, she's very classy and a cute mover. I love those gorgeous long legs. She looks like she could use some more muscle, but overall she's very nice.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Wondering how it went when you went to meet her? let us know =)


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i really like her to, she is a great mover and i absolutely love chestnuts etc. 
Let us know how it went


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, this was a tough one. I was really on the fence about her and since she is so far away (100 miles) I figured it would just be a no. But, there's something about her that I really like so we decided to go back on Sunday for a second look. She's got quite the personality (which I loved) but she lacked some confidence under saddle. She's not in the same shape as the video since she hasn't done much since summer so she really needs to build her muscle back up. The footing in the ring was really, really bad and I was hesitant to do much with her. But, I really want to give her another shot!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i really do hope you decide  
I'm sure though that she will look great one she is back 'in shape'


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

There is something about her that I really like! I hope she will work out for you. =)


----------

